# What Not to Wear to Work



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2009)

*The way you dress affects how others view you. It's nothing personal, just business.*

Many professional women are guilty of multiple fashion faux pas without realizing it, and their lack of judgment can sometimes lead to being passed over for a job or promotion.

Experts agree that one of the biggest fashion mistakes women make, for example, is showing too much cleavage.

"It's distracting and inappropriate in a business environment," says Ginger Burr, president of Total Image Consultants in Lynn, Mass., and author of _Fashion Secrets Mother Never Taught You_.

Dressing too sexy can also have psychological effects on your peers, according to Peter Glick, a professor of psychology at Lawrence University in Wisconsin. A study by Glick that was published in _Psychology of Women Quarterly_ indicates that women in high-level positions who dress in what is seen as sexy attire are viewed as less competent--regardless of their skill sets. These women are passed over for promotions more often than their more modestly dresses female colleagues.

So if you want to get ahead in the workplace, better rethink that low-cut top.

*The Unspoken Rules*

If you're confused about what is appropriate, you aren't alone, says Barbara Pachter, an etiquette expert who advises companies like *Pfizer* ( PFE - news - people ) and *Microsoft* ( MSFT - news - people ), noting that a surprising number of executive women admit to not knowing what styles suit their bodies.

In fact, many women wear clothes that are either too big or not tailored properly, a fashion snafu that is easily avoided, says Pachter, who advises buying clothes at department stores with on-site tailors or simply patronizing your neighborhood tailor.

Details are important, adds Burr, whose home-study program, "Who Taught You How to Dress," helps clients navigate some of these issues. She tells of a client who was passed over for a promotion for a detail as small as scuffed shoes. "There were two people who were equally qualified for the position, and in the end it came down to one candidate was wearing shoes that were scuffed," she says. "The company wondered whether that would translate in a work [environment] to other details being overlooked."

Even politicians and celebrities have to polish their looks in the hopes of furthering their careers. Hillary Clinton is a prime example. More than once she has revamped her look and wardrobe--sometimes criticized as too severe and masculine--to include more traditionally feminine touches, like pastel suits, in an effort to emphasize her role as a wife and mother and relate more to the voting public.

*Assess Your Work Environment*

According to James McDonald Jr., a partner at the Irvine, Calif., offices of labor and employment law firm Fisher &amp; Phillips, it is generally legal for an employer to institute an employee dress code. But you don't need to read a company manual to see what is and what is not appropriate to wear to work. The best advice experts give is to simply look around the office: Are the female VPs wearing stockings in the summer months? Is your manager one who rarely takes off her jacket or, perhaps, does she favor short skirts and skinny jeans? The fashion and social service industries, for instance, ordinarily have much more relaxed dress codes than, say, law firms.

Even if your position doesn't require you to see outside clients, you are still "making an impression on your boss [and] your potential future boss," notes Heather Kleis, a human resources adviser for insurance company *ING* ( ING - news - people ).

While women may have more options about what to wear in the workplace, they also have more room for misstep, notes psychology professor Glick. "What's a man going to wear, a pair of Dockers and a button-down shirt, as opposed to a tie and a shirt?" Pit that scenario against a woman whose maxi dress is semi-transparent and, well, the impact on their respective reputations hardly compares.

*Common Mistakes Women Make*

In general, there are wardrobe selections women should always avoid in the workplace. In addition to the aforementioned maxi dress, wearing clothing that reveals your bra or panty lines is inappropriate office attire. Period. Ditto for micro-mini skirts and sheer clothing without a lining or cover-up.

Summer is a season that opens the door to a slew of potential fashion landmines for professional women, including spaghetti-strap tops and gladiator sandals, a hot-ticket item that should be avoided unless the dress code is so laid back that "everyone, including higher-ups, is wearing flip flops," Burr says.

So is being overly conservative the key to advancing? Not necessarily, says Glick. Although it can't hurt to err on the side of caution, asserting a little bit of individuality and personal style can boost your confidence and ability. As elsewhere in your business, it pays to stay one step ahead of the expected.







*Too much cleavage*

Showing too much cleavage at work is the No. 1 fashion faux pas on our list. Studies show that women who dress in sexy attire in a professional environment are more often passed over for promotions than women who dress more conservatively. Bottom line: If you want to get ahead, ditch the low-cut top.






*Too-short skirt*

Wearing a micro-mini may send the message that you're trying to compensate for skills you lack in other areas. Also, the knee is a visual anchor, says Barbara Pachter, an etiquette expert. People's attention will be drawn downward when they approach you, instead of toward your face where it should be. Save your minis for after office hours and, while it doesn't need to be knee length, put on a skirt that you can sit down in without showing too much thigh.






*See-through clothes*

Summer materials such as organza and liquid jersey look and feel cool and pretty, but in the light of a staff meeting, they can reveal the outlines of your legs--and much more. The best solution is to check out your ensemble in a bright, naturally lit room before leaving for work. Always wear transparent blouses over camis or under jackets; transparent dresses and skirts should be layered over a slip or leggings. Ginger Burr of Total Image Consultants notes that buying clothes with lining--especially white pants and skirts--is always a safe choice.






*Undergarments showing*

With the plethora of specialized undergarments available to consumers (clear and convertible bra straps, for example), there is no excuse for bulging panty lines and peek-a-boo bra straps or thong tops. Many department and specialty stores, including Victoria's Secret, even have trained staff to measure you for size and assist in finding the proper fit.






*Bringing the beach into the office*

Sundresses, spaghetti straps, flip-flops. Nothing makes you look less professional than coming to the office like you're dressed for the beach. Having a cover-up like a pashmina, neutral blazer or cardigan on hand will always make an outfit look more professional. Truth be told, however, these summer staples are best avoided at the office. Trade your tank top for a silk shell and Havaianas for backless mules.






*Over-accessorizing*

A rule of thumb when it comes to accessories in the workplace: Less is more. Costume jewelry, when worn in bulk, tends to look tacky. The real thing, on the other hand, can come off as gaudy. A boardroom-ready look includes one show stopper plus subtle accessories. That means if you're going to put on a chunky beaded necklace, stick to minimal earrings and arm candy.






*Ill-fitting clothes*

The classiest outfit can be a sartorial nightmare if it is too baggy in the bum or if a button at the chest is pulling. Be sure that your clothes have mobility--no too-tight pants or too-narrow skirts. Pachter advises buying clothes at department stores with on-site tailors. If you're current closet doesn't fit because you've gained or lost weight, seek out a neighborhood tailor to adjust it. Just a few tweaks to a poorly fitted pantsuit can take you from frumpy or bumpy to authoritative.

Source


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw that on yahoo!! Great article!! Lucky for me I don't have a lot of those issues... sigh....


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 27, 2009)

I work with someone that dresses like the first 4 on this list, it's disgusting, she's like 45 too and dresses like she's 16.


----------



## Karren (Jul 27, 2009)

Mid-life chrisis? Lol.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol, these women should work at my job, i've never seen so much diversity in clothes, come the way you are was a recent motto in a McDonald's advertisement in my country, and i guess they want to set the example of that rule.

I can relate to the ill fitted clothes, one thing you'll rarely find in the common ladies stores are shirts that actually have enough room for big breasts. It's like above the C cup, bye bye. I found one i had to take two sizes above my usual to be sure i'll fit in everything and i think i should have ordered a size bigger. While looking ridiculous in otherwise too big clothes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

I definitely agree with everything on here. lol. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Roxie (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol I agree with every thing it said as well !! But At my old job a few yrs back I was Always covered up &amp; Wore slacks Nice coats etc BUT I always curled my hair or flattened it &amp; I always wore makeup &amp; Lashes &amp; This One girl (co-worker) Said I was too sexy &amp; Maybe I should wear my hair up (my hair Was &amp; Still is past my Butt) I was like WHAT? I was mad Since I never dressed provacative &amp; I thought ok Now I gotta tone the makeup &amp; Put my hair up lol I Had to go lol


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a great article. Looking great at work while also looking professional and classy can sometimes be difficult. My biggest tip is to do a couple of glances in the mirror from all angles before heading out. Make sure your shirt isn't low cut, that your skirt isn't too tight or showing panty lines, and that you don't look like you are going to bust out of your clothing if you bend over!


----------



## mahreez (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. Luckily, the dress code in my work is not too strict...although i try to make some rules for myself, just in case anyone complains.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *SalescoopCaro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is a great article. Looking great at work while also looking professional and classy can sometimes be difficult. My biggest tip is to do a couple of glances in the mirror from all angles before heading out. Make sure your shirt isn't low cut, that your skirt isn't too tight or showing panty lines, and that you don't look like you are going to bust out of your clothing if you bend over! Good Tips lol But isnt That pretty much what the article says!!


----------

